# Challenge



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I challenge you all to not read the news for 1 week.

I also challenge you to write a actual survival thread on this forum.

Mostly what I see here is politics.

You are better than that.

I include myself in that challenge and vow to disappoint you all.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> I challenge you all to not read the news for 1 week.
> 
> I also challenge you to write a actual survival thread on this forum.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your point here. It's just that there's a lot going on right now. But you're right in as much as we need to carry on with preps. Fair enough. I don't promise not to keep up with current events, but I will post more about preparedness. How's that?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't write articles, I only respond to them, political or prepper.

It takes me forever to type anything, a hunt and peck guy.

Today I am lightening fast, about three words per minute.

The arthritis slows me up a bit, then hurts like hell after a dozen lines.

Back in the 80's when writing machine programs it was at a snail's pace.

It would take me days to write 2 or 3 hundred lines, you could not go back and correct it like today.

Now as for the news, I only watch it when nothing else is on the tube.

What else am I supposed to do all day, been retired now for 16 years??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I read the news so I will not take that challenge.

Paying attention to current events is how one knows when it is getting time to hunker down, gun-up or whatever you plan to do. Not paying attention to what is happening doesn't make you any more prepped.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It’s a good idea , but with as fast that everything in the news is happening it’s also important to stay informed, so there are no surprises and it’s also important to keep one step ahead just in case our preps need to come into play......


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Part of prepping is keeping a finger on the pulse of our world. Ignoring it can leave us vulnerable.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Part of prepping is keeping a finger on the pulse of our world. Ignoring it can leave us vulnerable.


So says the ultimate prepper, so I believe it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> So says the ultimate prepper, so I believe it.


We have an 'ultimate prepper'? :vs_whistle: Link, please.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> We have an 'ultimate prepper'? :vs_whistle: Link, please.


Look. You got your heroes and I got mine. Do NOT mock mine. Still, you need a link, here you go:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCchRMsmQlqX-DJDW9CYz90w


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Politics has a good deal to do with my preparations. The news enabled me to stay ahead of the Covid issues the bug created. Politics and the news should not be avoided by preppers not for a week not for more then a day or two honestly. JMO


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Look. You got your heroes and I got mine. Do NOT mock mine. Still, you need a link, here you go:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCchRMsmQlqX-DJDW9CYz90w


Not mocking anyone. I just wanted to know who this ultimate prepper was.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Not mocking anyone. I just wanted to know who this ultimate prepper was.


You are, jerkface! Gotta draw you a picture? Spell it out for you? (John Wayne)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Read that's no problem as I watch everything.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> You are, jerkface! Gotta draw you a picture? Spell it out for you? (John Wayne)


Please. No. I'm not.

Well, yeah, I _am_ a prepper. A prepper with a YouBoob channel. That hardly makes me 'the ultimate prepper'. There's plenty of other creators on YT that put me to shame. Canadian Prepper, The Urban Prepper, Preparedmind101, The Outdoor Gear Review, disasterprepper, SensiblePrepper...... I only dream of being as good as these people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I should hide my head in the sand for a week. I will pass on that. To many doing that now . That is how we go in this mess. I am preparing for war, in hope it never comes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Please. No. I'm not.
> 
> Well, yeah, I _am_ a prepper. A prepper with a YouBoob channel. That hardly makes me 'the ultimate prepper'. There's plenty of other creators on YT that put me to shame. Canadian Prepper, The Urban Prepper, Preparedmind101, The Outdoor Gear Review, disasterprepper, SensiblePrepper...... I only dream of being as good as these people.


I despise false modesty. You just fell down a bit, Brother.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> I despise false modesty. You just fell down a bit, Brother.


It's not false. I have never claimed to be 'king of the hill'. All I do is post what I know in a video and upload it to the innerwebs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Challenge, arm up fall in and take back your city.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Challenge? Why?

I hate the MSM, most of the stuff they produce is :vs_poop: But, keeping up with things allows you to prep for what you believe could happen. Did ya hear about the 7.4 earthquake in Mexico? Being on the Ring of Fire should cause some to pay attention.

What about CHAZ? And now BHAZ in DC. They tried it in NC and were stopped. Rumor from someone there says they tried it in Atlanta too but didn't make it. What if they do this in your city? Would you rather not know until it's on your doorstep? Then you can rightly say WTF? Were you ready when they entered your neighborhood or would you rather tell them, time out, I gotta get ready for this?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I tried to ignore the news for awhile several years ago. I even made the girlfriend stop talking when she would try to tell me things. But when she started mentioning criminal activity in the area that's when I bought guns and joined the forum and became a "prepper" haha 
I do pay as little attention as possible these days though I will admit. I stay plenty current on events from everyone I meet, and this forum. I actually appreciate the political and current event threads here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Done AND done on "watching" the News. I watch zero news stations. Including FOX. I read my News.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Politics and the news stresses me out. BUT! I watch it every day and read lots from news sites. This keeps me updated on trends and gives me insight into where I think the country is going. It has proven very helpful to me in the past by allowing me to buy items before they became in short supply. I had masks and sanitizer before the “empty shelves” hit. Now, all the violent protests and “non-response” by some elected leaders is pointing to a very clear future. So yes, I will continue watching the news. And talking politics here helps me keep my head on straight by reminding me that there are many many others who are also not in agreement with all this horse shit going on in the country. It gives me some hope that maybe there are enough like minded others that the country can be saved.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep up with what's going on in the world because, eventually, the world will find me. I am as prepared as I can be at this point, not that I don't continue to improve my position, but I just want to know from which direction the stupid shit is going to fly.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

The OP has a very valid point. This is a prepper forum yet the majority of the discussion is political. Yes, I get the point that politics drives many to prepare for the demise of our country but can the powers at be here strive for some balance? I've been thinking the same thing myself. I come here, scan unread threads hoping to find some discussion on prepping and quickly go away... seeing nothing but political topics.

I can't hardly stand to watch the news anymore, as all have some political agenda. They don't just report the news. I come here to get away from that noise pollution but find the exact same thing here. Thank God for the science channels on TV.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

That sounds Lovely ! I wish I could not read the news, but I feel that the trigger point is coming soon and I want to know when it happens.

I did go 24 hrs without the news. I was up at camp yesterday, Did not turn on the radio or TV, ( No internet up there) I just sat on the porch and watch the Deer, Turkey, Bear and Elk. It was WONDERFUL !!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems to me we have this conversation every couple of months or so. Slippy just posted a great thread about Chicken coops, the Squatch had a post about him tricking some nurse into marrying him, and the Hawg is always posting great ways to make me hungry. If you don't like the politics or scenario threads don't read them. Just read the threads about baking biscuits, first aid, and water storage. That way when the stupid shit comes banging at your door (and it will) you can answer it just holding your biscuits and be totally surprised. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Consider ... many here have given up on mainstream news media outlets for their current event source. They trust the filter that this site offers.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Seems to me we have this conversation every couple of months or so. Slippy just posted a great thread about Chicken coops, the Squatch had a post about him tricking some nurse into marrying him, and the Hawg is always posting great ways to make me hungry. If you don't like the politics or scenario threads don't read them. Just read the threads about baking biscuits, first aid, and water storage.


That is the point of this discussion. Folks like me come here to learn & discuss how best to prep... not rehash political discussions one can get 24 hours a day elsewhere. Seems to me, in a prepper forum, I shouldn't have to ignore the vast majority of threads because they have absolutely nothing to do with prepping. No one is saying you can't find the occasional prepper discussion.

I'm simply stating the obvious. IMO, the balance is off here. Too much politics and not enough prepping. All one has to do is bring up the list of recent threads. What percent deal with prepping? I just wish folks were as passionate about prepping as they are about politics. I suggest some folks look at what they talk about here. Are you here to discuss politics or discuss prepping? Of course one can do both, but what most interests you?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

******* said:


> That is the point of this discussion. Folks like me come here to learn & discuss how best to prep... not rehash political discussions one can get 24 hours a day elsewhere. Seems to me, in a prepper forum, I shouldn't have to ignore the vast majority of threads because they have absolutely nothing to do with prepping. No one is saying you can't find the occasional prepper discussion.
> 
> I'm simply stating the obvious. IMO, the balance is off here. Too much politics and not enough prepping. All one has to do is bring up the list of recent threads. What percent deal with prepping? I just wish folks were as passionate about prepping as they are about politics. I suggest some folks look at what they talk about here. Are you here to discuss politics or discuss prepping? Of course one can do both, but what most interests you?


I have many interests, chief among them I want the license number of the truck trying to run me down. However. I read most of the prepping discussions with equal enthusiasm, particularly the homesteading and gardening threads, where I lack the skill or means. I have a passion for politics because I love this country and I see what is happening as a direct threat to me and mine. I gather what information I can from the prepper threads, Gardening, firearms, Chickens, raising animals, etc and cypher out what I can't do, don't have time to do, or won't do, and keep the rest in the ammo box. I gain ideas and perspective form both a purely prepper stand point and a political standpoint. I want to know what others think.

Again. if you don't like the politics then don't open the thread. It's that easy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

******* said:


> That is the point of this discussion. Folks like me come here to learn & discuss how best to prep... not rehash political discussions one can get 24 hours a day elsewhere. Seems to me, in a prepper forum, I shouldn't have to ignore the vast majority of threads because they have absolutely nothing to do with prepping. No one is saying you can't find the occasional prepper discussion.
> 
> I'm simply stating the obvious. IMO, the balance is off here. Too much politics and not enough prepping. All one has to do is bring up the list of recent threads. What percent deal with prepping? I just wish folks were as passionate about prepping as they are about politics. I suggest some folks look at what they talk about here. Are you here to discuss politics or discuss prepping? Of course one can do both, but what most interests you?


It's called personal choice. Me, I tend to skip threads that I may not be interested in at the time. I tend to read a thread that peaks my interest. I do not read each and every thread. Period. It's really your choice to read it or skip it.

If you don't like what's out there? Start a new thread asking about something you have a question about. It is personal choice.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

inceptor said:


> It's called personal choice. Me, I tend to skip threads that I may not be interested in at the time. I tend to read a thread that peaks my interest. I do not read each and every thread. Period. It's really your choice to read it or skip it.
> 
> If you don't like what's out there? Start a new thread asking about something you have a question about. It is personal choice.





Prepared One said:


> Again. if you don't like the politics then don't open the thread. It's that easy.


Again, I think you are missing the point of the OP and me. It is not simply about not reading the political discussions but about what is the primary purpose of this forum and the primary purpose of folks posting here. If the PRIMARY purpose of both is politics, then I suggest a name change for this forum.

Sure I can ignore 80% of the threads here but should I really have to do that when I come here to discuss prepping? My comments are primarily directed at the folks in charge here... not individual members.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Since this thread is itself now political by definition, we should stop reading it.


----------



## WestCoastToast (Jun 24, 2020)

You know what? Challenge accepted.
Only my second post here, but it seems like a good time to unplug and catch up on some survival and preparedness studying.
I guess day one starts here for this noob 

I mean, I do agree with how fast the news is changing, and that preppers should be clued in, but if any upcoming shock is big enough, I'll hear about it no matter how much I try to avoid the news.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

******* said:


> Again, I think you are missing the point of the OP and me. It is not simply about not reading the political discussions but about what is the primary purpose of this forum and the primary purpose of folks posting here. If the PRIMARY purpose of both is politics, then I suggest a name change for this forum.
> 
> Sure I can ignore 80% of the threads here but should I really have to do that when I come here to discuss prepping? My comments are primarily directed at the folks in charge here... not individual members.


Maybe you're right. Maybe only pertinent prep threads should be allowed. You should form a committee and all threads should get committee approval before being allowed on this board.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

denton said:


> i read the news so i will not take that challenge.
> 
> Paying attention to current events is how one knows when it is getting time to hunker down, gun-up or whatever you plan to do. Not paying attention to what is happening doesn't make you any more prepped.


exactly....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Maybe you're right. Maybe only pertinent prep threads should be allowed. You should form a committee and all threads should get committee approval before being allowed on this board.


Don't overreact. No one has suggested only pertinent prep threads be allowed. I have no authority here to do anything but post... much less form committees.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Done AND done on "watching" the News. I watch zero news stations. Including FOX. I read my News.


What? You can read? Since when?

So is this some kind of ice bucket wet T shirt challenge thread?

Bring on the pictures!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> The OP has a very valid point. This is a prepper forum yet the majority of the discussion is political. Yes, I get the point that politics drives many to prepare for the demise of our country but can the powers at be here strive for some balance? I've been thinking the same thing myself. I come here, scan unread threads hoping to find some discussion on prepping and quickly go away... seeing nothing but political topics.
> 
> I can't hardly stand to watch the news anymore, as all have some political agenda. They don't just report the news. I come here to get away from that noise pollution but find the exact same thing here. Thank God for the science channels on TV.


The members are the powers that are in control of the topics.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> What? You can read? Since when?
> 
> So is this some kind of ice bucket wet T shirt challenge thread?
> 
> Bring on the pictures!


C'Mon.... think about it. Good ol' Squatch just received his new ball and chain. Cripes... he's still on his honeymoon. I'm surprised he's even posting this week!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> C'Mon.... think about it. Good ol' Squatch just received his new ball and chain. Cripes... he's still on his honeymoon. I'm surprised he's even posting this week!


Yeah his life is over now.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

******* said:


> That is the point of this discussion. Folks like me come here to learn & discuss how best to prep... not rehash political discussions one can get 24 hours a day elsewhere. Seems to me, in a prepper forum, I shouldn't have to ignore the vast majority of threads because they have absolutely nothing to do with prepping. No one is saying you can't find the occasional prepper discussion.
> 
> I'm simply stating the obvious. IMO, the balance is off here. Too much politics and not enough prepping. All one has to do is bring up the list of recent threads. What percent deal with prepping? I just wish folks were as passionate about prepping as they are about politics. I suggest some folks look at what they talk about here. Are you here to discuss politics or discuss prepping? Of course one can do both, but what most interests you?


You have a point, and please know that your contributions are of great value here, for sure. What most interests me is prepping.

With regard to preparedness, I can find nearly any topic I could wish to find here at the forums. Is there room for more? Sure. I am btw, still prepping!

The problem is that the news keeps changing. Things are seriously gearing up. I think it's good for people to have this forum to come and discuss what's going on.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry I can't do that.....cause I want to know exactly what the enemy is up to at all times. I just don't have to internalize it.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Ragnarök said:


> I challenge you all to not read the news for 1 week.
> 
> I also challenge you to write a actual survival thread on this forum.
> 
> ...


It's amazing what you can get some in the garden when you turn off your PC, idiot box, and cell phone for a couple of days. Also built a end grain knife/axe throwing target during that time too. Can I offer that in lieu of a survival thread on this forum? In my case the pen/keyboard won't be mightier that the knife/axe. (I'm working up to the sword.)

Word of caution, those SOG throwing knives are freaking sharp outta the box. WTF, scars are sexy.

Godspeed


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Going on a fishing trip This Saturday, Sunday and Monday with only me and my dogs. It’s gonna rain and be miserably fantastic.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I don’t mind the politics talk, and agree it is very important. However, I most enjoy reading about survival preparedness and was feeling deficient is all.

In the words of Gump, “and that’s all I have to say about that”.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> I don't mind the politics talk, and agree it is very important. However, I most enjoy reading about survival preparedness and was feeling deficient is all.
> 
> In the words of Gump, "and that's all I have to say about that".


 This is what many of us have been prepping for.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> This is what many of us have been prepping for.


Sure me too.

Accept the challenge Smitty! Surprise yourself. :vs_peace:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Sure me too.
> 
> Accept the challenge Smitty! Surprise yourself. :vs_peace:


 I am currently riding a Sidecar rig in the Smoky Mountains and NC with wife and two Grandchildren. Not many would even try this. I am flat out enjoying my life. I am armed and will darn sure protect them.
I will not turn my head away from what is going on. I will instead face it head on. It is who I am, who I was and will always be.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I am currently riding a Sidecar rig in the Smoky Mountains and NC with wife and two Grandchildren. Not many would even try this. I am flat out enjoying my life. I am armed and will darn sure protect them.
> I will not turn my head away from what is going on. I will instead face it head on. It is who I am, who I was and will always be.


You are a lucky man bro.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> You are a lucky man bro.


 I am a blessed man. God has shown grace on this house in so many ways for a life time.


----------

